# weekly insider



## Pacer87 (Feb 6, 2003)

greetings heat fans:

it is time for the weekly insider from your's truly, the insider.

be prepared heat fans because your team, the miami heat, is about to be part of a 3 team deal next week. it's legit amigos.

on wedneday i will tell you all the other two teams that are a part of this.

till then, keep smiling, keep shinning

:rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana:


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

Is it small or big?
Who does it involve?
Any big names?

details......


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Is this BS or are u 4 real?!?!:devil:


----------



## Pacer87 (Feb 6, 2003)

it is not a blockbuster but it is legit for what your team is looking to accomplish in the next 2 yrs.

i kid around alot on this site but this is truthful. one of the reasons i bug caron_butler so much is cause i know an actual insider from another board who always gets this stuff right.

right now riley has two possible deals that he is considering. one is a three teamer and the other is with a team straight up. when it announced it may not make immediate sense but if you think about cap space for either 2003 or 2004 the deal will make sense. also, i dont know what cb has been saying all these weeks but your coach has some major deals right now that he considering for zo's expiring deal and it is highly possible that zo may be moved. this real insider on the other board though said that the first 2 possibilities are the most likely. i promise i aint lying about this. you guys can tell when i joke around and when i talk actual ball and this is actual ball.


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

Can you at least tell us who is involved..
or
what teams or something..


----------



## Pacer87 (Feb 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Takeit2dahouse00</b>!
> Can you at least tell us who is involved..
> or
> what teams or something..


sorry dude, i cant yet. i know its not cool on my part but this dude asks us not to go blurt stuff around until its close to happening and in return he teaches me and other alot about the nba, ball and how teams really work.

the reason i told you all though is cause i wanted you guys to know that riley is doing something to better your team and that something is definately in the works. your team is moving forward i promise and that is a good thing for you all.


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

Will the trade bring us a good player(s)? One we've mentioned here on the boards?

or 

Will the trade free up alot of cap space for us to go after free agents?

and

Will it the new player(s) make a major contribution to our team?


----------



## Pacer87 (Feb 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Takeit2dahouse00</b>!
> Will the trade bring us a good player(s)? One we've mentioned here on the boards?


no! i really cant say anymore dude. sorry. just be happy your coach and gm are getting something done


----------



## Pacer87 (Feb 6, 2003)

but if alonzo's deal ends up being used then it will bring you a very good player. but like i said this isnt your coach's first preference


----------



## Pacer87 (Feb 6, 2003)

and the very good player if his deal is used is not rahim from atlanta. this much has been guaranteed


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

So it will be a total surprise... good player..

hmm maybe ray allen? vince carter? heh


----------



## Pacer87 (Feb 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Takeit2dahouse00</b>!
> So it will be a total surprise... good player..
> 
> hmm maybe ray allen? vince carter? heh


those are players that your miamiherald said today were available for zo's deal but this insider said it wasnt really legit so i wouldnt count on it if i was you


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

What position is this player?

:grinning:


----------



## Pacer87 (Feb 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Takeit2dahouse00</b>!
> What position is this player?
> 
> :grinning:


hahahahaha

give it up dude. also you all are getting back more than 1 player. just be happay that your team is one of the few guaranteed to make a move by thurs at 3pm.


----------



## NickChances (Feb 12, 2003)

Pacer,

You're making some bold predictions. I'm interested to see if they come true.


----------



## Pacer87 (Feb 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NickChances</b>!
> Pacer,
> 
> You're making some bold predictions. I'm interested to see if they come true.


this is pretty legit dude. i will even make a bet with you:

if i am wrong then i will leave this forum.

but if i am right then you either leave the forum or each day for the rest of the season come post here that i am the greatest

what do you say nick of time?


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

I still dont get why you cant release even a little bit more information to at least give us a premonition of whats to come.

A team? Position?

hint hint


----------



## Pacer87 (Feb 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Takeit2dahouse00</b>!
> I still dont get why you cant release even a little bit more information to at least give us a premonition of whats to come.
> 
> A team? Position?
> ...


not yet dude. i promised. i just wanted you guys to know that something is guranteed to happen and not worry that the deadline will pass your team by. also if i tell you 1 deal then i will have to give the other possibilities as well that riley is considering and i promised i wouldnt do that. just sit back and relax. its only 3+ days away


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

Cant you tell us if we will get an immediatei impact player? allstar? young potential player?

are we clearing cap or building a contender..

give us the 411 lol


----------



## NickChances (Feb 12, 2003)

LOL

Why would we make that bet? I could care less if you post on this board or not. I'm not doubting you or your sources, I'm just interested to see if what you say comes true.


----------



## Pacer87 (Feb 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NickChances</b>!
> LOL
> 
> Why would we make that bet? I could care less if you post on this board or not. I'm not doubting you or your sources, I'm just interested to see if what you say comes true.


sure dude. whatever you say


----------



## Pacer87 (Feb 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Takeit2dahouse00</b>!
> Cant you tell us if we will get an immediatei impact player? allstar? young potential player?
> 
> are we clearing cap or building a contender..
> ...


its not an immediate impact player and if you read my earlier posts you can answer the rest of your questions yourself. no more questions from takeit to the house


----------



## Pacer87 (Feb 6, 2003)

Takeit2dahouse00!

you have been here all day and sent me private messages. i am not going to answer anymore questions from you but would you like to start guessing deals?


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacer87</b>!
> Takeit2dahouse00!
> 
> you have been here all day and sent me private messages. i am not going to answer anymore questions from you but would you like to start guessing deals?



How about what teams are involved? If you can't answer that one, I understand. 

Or what position would the Heat be acquiring? 
This one is very general. This could be easily answered by you, but would still leave us in the dark.


----------



## Pacer87 (Feb 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dude, if i answered either of this questions it is not hard to figure out the potential deals given what players are available and based on already reported trade speculation. nice try though. plus takeittothehous already asked me these questions. did you read this thread before posting?


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacer87</b>!
> 
> 
> dude, if i answered either of this questions it is not hard to figure out the potential deals given what players are available and based on already reported trade speculation. nice try though. plus takeittothehous already asked me these questions. did you read this thread before posting?



I said the team one would be hard to answer "dude."

As far as the position one, not necessarily, depending on the position.


takeittothehouse asked if the Heat were getting an all star player, a young potential type player, or an immediate impact type of player.

If the Heat don't make a deal, you look like a dumbass. Hope for your sake there is one.


----------



## Pacer87 (Feb 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i won't look like a dumb ***! but thank you for your concern. lets do an example for you. if you know what the heat are trying to accomplish for the next two seasons and i say that they are going to acquire a point guard then could you figure this out. by the way, i am not saying this is the deal but rather using it as an example.


----------



## Pacer87 (Feb 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is a quote from takeittothehouses post on the first page of this thread "dude"

"What position is this player?"


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacer87</b>!
> 
> 
> i won't look a dumb ***! but thank you for your concern. lets do an example for you. if you know what the heat are trying to accomplish for the next two seasons and i say that they are going to acquire a point guard then could you figure this out. by the way, i am not saying this is the deal but rather using it as an example.



Well, lets see........

Jason Terry
Kenny Anderson
Gary Payton
Nick Van Exel
Eric Snow
Jamaal Tinsley
Jamal Crawford

The above mentioned have been rumored in trades this past year. There has been more, but Ive forgotten them. So telling us the Heat were trying to acquire a PG(using your example) wouldn't really tell us whom they were after. It would narrow it down to 6-8 teams(the above mentioned and the accounting for my forgetfullness- as I am sure their were rumors of other PGs on the block).


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

you better hope this works out man


----------



## Pacer87 (Feb 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> you better hope this works out man


it will dude. dont worry. this is legit. i am surprised you havent heard anything yet given your connections


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


?


----------



## Pacer87 (Feb 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now narrow it down more based on what riley is trying to do for the next 2 seasons as well as who is realistic. for instance, getting eric snow is not realistic for the heat because he does not fit in with their master plan. so now revise your list further. by the way you are forgeting the most important pg that the heat would love to have for waht they want.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacer87</b>!
> 
> 
> now narrow it down more based on what riley is trying to do for the next 2 seasons as well as who is realistic. for instance, getting eric snow is not realistic for the heat because he does not fit in with their master plan. so now revise your list further. by the way you are forgeting the most important pg that the heat would love to have for waht they want.



Yeah, I forgot about 'Dre.


----------



## Pacer87 (Feb 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I forgot about 'Dre.


good. no add in terril brandon retiring this summer and giving cap space in february of 2004 and the list gets shorter. now think about what the heat would have to give up for each pg and the list becomes shorter. now factor in rileys plan for the next 2 yrs and the list becomes shorter. get my drift


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacer87</b>!
> 
> 
> good. no add in terril brandon retiring this summer and giving cap space in february of 2004 and the list gets shorter. now think about what the heat would have to give up for each pg and the list becomes shorter. now factor in rileys plan for the next 2 yrs and the list becomes shorter. get my drift


I thought the TWolves wanted to keep TB for cap relief, which is why I didn't put him on my first list. And if the Heat are strictly after cap room, Payton and Anderson would be intersting for them, seeing how both are FA's this summer. Tinsley is a cheap PG, who is still young.

According to you and I:
Payton(cap relief)
Anderson(cap relief)
Crawford(young and cheap)
Tinsley(young and cheap)
Miller(talented, could be signed in FA)

are all possibilities.

Secondly, trading Zo for TB wouldn't make sense, because Zo's is off the hook this year, compared to next year for TB. Unless you meant an EJ or BG for TB. I don't see Minnesota doing BG since they already have Jackson, whom is overpaid. I could seem them trading TB for EJ. A trio of Wally/EJ/KG is tough. It would also get Minnesota out of the 1st round.

What would the Heat have the Clippers would be interested in? I don't think Miami would be wise to trade their 1st for him, since they could sign him outright in FA. Caron Butler is a possibility, but I doubt Riley trades him anytime soon.


----------



## Pacer87 (Feb 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> I thought the TWolves wanted to keep TB for cap relief, which is why I didn't put him on my first list.
> 
> ...


twolves dont want cap relief. they want to get out of the first round and jones would help them do that.

and it isnt trading zo for brandon. that makes no sense when the heat want cap space either this summer or next. it is trading ej for brandons contract


----------



## Pacer87 (Feb 6, 2003)

"dude" the point that i am trying to make to you is that any list could be narrowed down significantly if you understand the heat and what they are attempting to accomplish as well as what is reallistically out there before 3pm on thurs


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacer87</b>!
> 
> 
> twolves dont want cap relief. they want to get out of the first round and jones would help them do that.
> ...


Re-read my post. I went to edit it and screwed up. Had to retype it. 

I said that a Zo for TB wouldnt make sense in my post. I mentioned the EJ for TB would, and it would get Minnesota out of the 1st round. Its in my post also.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacer87</b>!
> "dude" the point that i am trying to make to you is that any list could be narrowed down significantly if you understand the heat and what they are attempting to accomplish as well as what is reallistically out there before 3pm on thurs


Tinsley, Miller, Crawford all might be interesting to the Heat. Personally, if they want Miller, they should just go after him in FA.


But as I stated in my post, and then you also stated, an EJ for TB trade makes sense. Could this be what you are getting at?


The 3 way trade that you brought up............can you say anything about that? Whats so different with that than the 2 way? If you can comment on that, even if its very general...........anything would be appreciated.

Also, tell me Chi isn't involved in this.


----------



## Pacer87 (Feb 6, 2003)

dude this is my last post for the night. i am not going to answer any questions about the deal but if you factor in craw then understand that it will most probably provide the heat with added cap space this summer (about 3.5m) cause of the filler players with expiring deals like blount that will need to be thrown in. peace im out for tonight


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

i dont think you can trade an injured player....maybe i'm wrong...but i thought there was a rule or something


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

I know u wont tell us whos involved in the trade,but can u tell us if our 1st rounder this season is part of the deal?


----------



## Absynth (Oct 1, 2002)

my vote is tinsley and austin chroshere for no reason what so ever.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

we dont want croshere's overrated game and his paycheck


----------



## Pacer87 (Feb 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> I know u wont tell us whos involved in the trade,but can u tell us if our 1st rounder this season is part of the deal?


sorry dude but i really cant say. i will tell you this though. for the last 3 weeks riley has had a lot of deals that he has nixed or has not pulled the trigger on yet just cause of the fact that he wasnt willing to give up your pick. teams know how much he wants cap space and have offered him alot of what he wants but only if he throws in your pick and he hasnt done it yet. also if he did add your pick to a deal i am sure that it would be top 3 protected which is all you really need in this coming draft


----------



## Pacer87 (Feb 6, 2003)

guys, i really cant answer specific questions about "the deal" because you have to understand that your coach has more than 1 deal right now that he is guaranteed to pull the trigger on one of them by thursday at 3pm. so if i give you one deal, i would have to give you all the others that are also being considered and i promised i wouldnt do that yet. and an additional team is on the verge of wanting to agree to what riley wants in a potential deal but that team's fat [Edit -- masked curse. TB#1] gm is holding things up as usual.


----------



## Pacer87 (Feb 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> i dont think you can trade an injured player....maybe i'm wrong...but i thought there was a rule or something


caron butler, please go to the cba forum and learn the material and then come back to this forum wih the answer to your own question. i am not saying that you are wrong or right but just want you to answer your own question. peace

http://basketballboards.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=111


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacer87</b>!
> dude this is my last post for the night. i am not going to answer any questions about the deal but if you factor in craw then understand that it will most probably provide the heat with added cap space this summer (about 3.5m) cause of the filler players with expiring deals like blount that will need to be thrown in. peace im out for tonight





> and an additional team is on the verge of wanting to agree to what riley wants in a potential deal but that team's fat [Edit -- masked curse. TB#1] gm is holding things up as usual.






Hmmm. Crawford...Blount...Fat [Edit] GM...

Reading between the lines, sounds to me like that long rumored Crawford for Eddie Jones trade may be back on the table in some form for at least one leg of this 3 way transaction! :yes:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

someone explain this bulls deal more...
because EJ for Crawford might be the worst trade i've ever seen since Rob Traylor for Dirk


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> someone explain this bulls deal more...
> because EJ for Crawford might be the worst trade i've ever seen since Rob Traylor for Dirk


It's all about the cap room, yo.

Just speculating, but if it's a 3 team deal, then maybe it ends up being something like Crawford, Blount, Hoiberg and Tyrone Hill to Miami for EJ. That seems like a horrible trade until you realize that it makes Miami a total player in the free agent market.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> someone explain this bulls deal more... because EJ for Crawford might be the worst trade i've ever seen since Rob Traylor for Dirk!


It WONT happen!

1. The main reason we would trade E.J. to the Bulls is for Fizer!Guess what?Fizer blew out his knee,which means NO DEAL!

2. Why would we trade for Crawford who is an undersized SG with sum handle,when we already have Rasual,House and James?
At this point Crawford has about as much potential as Rasual,maybe even LESS!

3. Riles ISNT gonna pull the trigger on a E.J. for E-Rob,Fizer and Crawford deal!We dont need E-Rob aka another swingman,cuz we already have CB4,Rasual and Lampley who are ALL better then him!We wont trade for Fizer cuz of the knee injury,and I already told u why we dont need Crawford!


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

*Cleveland and Chicago to partner Miami*

Crawford and ERob to Cleveland 

Tyrone Hill*, Corie Blount,* Trent Hassell*, Jumaine Jones,* Dalibor Bagaric to Miami ( * expiring contracts) 

Eddie Jones to Chicago

* Heat add $11M in net cap space to the approximate $7M they will have (which includes their signed lottery pick - probably top 5 ) That means they will have $18M to go to the market with *


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

thats one of the worst trades i have ever seen

if riles makes this..i might find a new team

that trade is throwing away the chances for a few seasons


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

*Philly and Atlanta could be darkhorses too*

Reef to Philly

Brian Grant to Atlanta 

Derrick Coleman and Enzo Renthias to Miami 

or this deal could be done with Miami and Philly without Atlanta with Grant going to Philly to starch up their front line . LB has been trying to make a push for Antonio Davis but Brian Grant , a similar player , could be the better value as he is younger and his contract is shorter

* Miami adds another $11M in net cap room in this 2nd trade and has Butler, Anthony Carter ( 1 more year at $4.4M ) and say a top 5 lottery pick. Bagaric and Renthias only have 1 more year on their contracts for a combined $2M and you would likely waive them . Everyone else is off contract although you may want to bring back Jumaine Jones or Rasual Butler.

But basically the core is Caron Butler, a top 5 pick and $29M in cap room to fill out the roster if you undertake the trading of Jones and Grant for cap room *


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> thats one of the worst trades i have ever seen
> 
> if riles makes this..i might find a new team
> ...


What chances ?

Your team is nowhere with Jones and Grant and you have not got any money to sign anyone decent at center and/or point

The whole notion of Caron and a top 5 pick and $29M to spend must make you think that no one would take the money and come to Miami which would suggest that inherently, you have doubts as to the attractiveness of your team as a destination in the free agent market 

Doesn't surprise me 

Caron and a top 5 pick would not necessarily get my rocks off either 

But... free agents are cowards. No one wants to earn their money and create wins, these poofs want to go to where they can hide without their responsibility and still get their cash

Good luck ... you'll need it - your team is screwed either way


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

yo Pacer87,
do the deals involve EJ, BG, or both.
u gotta tell us at least this.....


----------



## Dave-C. (Jun 25, 2002)

I just hope that grant will be traded.
I'd rather have jones still there.


----------



## Dave-C. (Jun 25, 2002)

Pacer when finally the deal is done (and even we know it )
you should tell us the other deals that riley had ... i would be really interested to see them


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

id rather have em both outta here
jones especially. hes taking pt off of rasual.

if we can pull the trigger on both for cap space, we would have 29M
thats HUGE!
29M = elton brand(18M) + gilbert arenas(6M) + role players(5M)
or else 
29M = elton brand (17M) + olowokandi(12M)


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Joker</b>!
> id rather have em both outta here
> jones especially. hes taking pt off of rasual.
> 
> ...


Elton wont be making 17/18 million next year. Hes do up for around 10-12 million. Thats according to the CBA rules.


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

yeah thats what i said vintage.

but the clippers can match the offer right?


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Joker</b>!
> yeah thats what i said vintage.
> 
> but the clippers can match the offer right?



Correct. But if the Heat offered the max, I doubt the Clipz would match. They already said no to a max extension. Brand then came back with a deal for less than the max, and it was turned down also.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Good luck ... you'll need it - your team is screwed either way


How are we screwed?!?! 

1. If that trade goes down it gives us $29mill to spend in a VERY DEEP FA pool!

2. This is Miami aka the (305) aka Sunny F'n South Beach which means BEAUTIFUL women,LOTS of clubs and entertainment and GREAT weather!Not to mention a top-notch franchise,coach,owner and brand spank'n new facilities!

3. Our core is CB4 and Rasual who will be GREAT when given starters PT,and most likely a top 5 pick!

If that trade happened and we were to have that much $$$ next summer,I wouldnt be suprised to see Duncan,Brand,J.O.,Odom or any of the top FA in Heat uni's next season!


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

good thing they have a cheap *** GM.
maybe hes the one pacer87 is talking about. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Dave-C. (Jun 25, 2002)

Lets speculate i bet he means Sterling or Jerry Krause


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

actually sterling is kinda useless cause his players all of em go off the books in june, and theres no way hes picking up extra cash (BG or EJ) krause most probably.
hes dumb and never makes th right decision (he only made th eworst one in the history of the NBA when he broke the bulls apart):no:


----------



## Dave-C. (Jun 25, 2002)

"actually dreamin"

Sterling wanna clear cap space and offers his great players for Zo's contract


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

it wont change a thing...... theyre off the books anyways in summer. no one gaiuns cap space no one loses cap space.


----------



## Dave-C. (Jun 25, 2002)

I know like i said just a dream but i wouldnt be suprised if that dumbxxx sterling would do it


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

whatever the deal is dont want oit to be saving cap space for nex yrs freeagency caus eit sucks.
i want somethign giving immediate impact ont he tam or immediate cap relief for the free agency.


----------



## Dave-C. (Jun 25, 2002)

I know what you sayin but dont you think (just kidding) a zo for maybe Dre Kandi odom and brand deal would make no impact ?


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

no itll be bad cause itll only make us cry seeing all these good players leacing the team at the end of the season. id rather have the clips loose their players and mourn over em.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

personally---i dont think pacer has anything---he says he "knows something" and if riles makes a deal--he looks like a genius--he doesnt give us any info besides--i know someone on another board that knows a trade will go down

if you dont give us details to prove you actually knew something--then i won't give you any credit for breaking anything ahead of time--its like me going to the bulls forum and saying--i know the bulls are gonna make a move, but thats all i can say---give us info or dont expect much credit "the real insider"


----------



## Dave-C. (Jun 25, 2002)

Thats true

But in a previous post he said he names teams one day before - hope he really makes it


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

if he names the teams before the media does then he might have a legit source...

but if he waits til its on the bottom line and say....told ya they were gonna trade...then he is full of crap and has no source


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

to increase his credibility he should name the probably teams involved
like narrow it down to 7-8 teams
and say wether its EJ or BG or both


----------



## Pacer87 (Feb 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> if he names the teams before the media does then he might have a legit source...
> 
> but if he waits til its on the bottom line and say....told ya they were gonna trade...then he is full of crap and has no source


sorry dude, i guess im not legit then cause i cant list anything. all i could guarantee for you guys is that the heat are making a move. if you are not impressed with this then you really do not understand the financial climate of the nba with the luxary tax. 23+ teams will do nothing by thurs simply cause of the tax but you fail to understand this.

here, i will make it easier on you: i have no credibility and when the deal is announced i deserve no credit and you can continue to be this forums resident insider.

btw, you said today that zo has talked to riley recently and that something seems like its going down. i said this yesterday, one day ahead of you and still i have no credibility. okay dude, forums yours again so you can supply all the "inside info" you want here. i never heard any but hey whatever you want.

also dude, i dont provide info i promised i wouldnt cause i promised i would not. zo doesnt want anyone but family and friends now about his condition and plans now and you use info from your mom who works for him to say his personal info to the world here. thats cold dude and your mom could be fired if zo ever found out about this. just my opinion though.

if i could give you guys the deal i would. but i promised i wouldnt and if telling you that the heat will make a move when every team is scared to now cause of the tax doesnt satisfy you guys then i apologize. peace im out


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

EJ OR BG
EJ OR BG
EJ OR BG
EJ OR BG
EJ OR BG:upset:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

this guy is fake

i'm sorry you dont like me and you cant talk to me without talking about how you dont think i bring news to anyone ever...but you decided to say you have inside info about a trade you wont tell us about...and much like you've heckled me the past two weeks..i'm returning the favor..give details or there will be no credit given


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Our Bulls insider from this other board has this deal

Eddie Jones+Sean Lampley for ERob+CRAWFORD+Blount+hoiberg/bagaric

Unfortunatley it looks like we'll be waiting till Thursday for Pacerfan87


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

Blount+hoiberg/bagaric??????
id rather have fizer for these.

and then with this trade we dont get tp sign a max player this of season.
i dont like it. the only positive thing about it is crawford. fizer would have made the trade acceptable 1 week ago, but hes out indefinately.

i dont think riley will deal. Blount+hoiberg/bagaric, any of em are expiring contracts?


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Blount Hoiberg and Bagaric are all free agents by July!!!
They give you guys 3 million$$$ of cap space..So you have around $8.5 million to grab a Top FA this summer...


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

the best we can get with 8M is gilbert arenas and id love to have him, but then we would already have crawford and james and carter.

so i wouldnt do that trade. we need to trade for cap room like for example give BG to philly for DC and get 12M cap space and get an all star like elton brand. Miami needs a leader with inside presence.


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

Free Agency is very deep, We have to land someone.

I would love to get Brand though.


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

The heat are getting owned by the pistons now
79-49 with 10:47 left in 4th even though we are without EJ
maybe this convinces riley to pull some triggers


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

it'd be nice if the pistons television network would broadcast the game so i could watch it in NW Ohio


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

I live in Miami but I also have satellite..


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Eddie Jones's latest injury seems to be too well-timed to just be coincidental.

Maybe a deal involving Jones isn't entirely hammered out yet, but considering he didn't even make this trip in spite of being day-to-day, it might mean that they're just holding him out so they can move him by the deadline...

Ed O.


----------



## Pacer87 (Feb 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Joker</b>!
> EJ OR BG
> EJ OR BG
> EJ OR BG
> ...


it's not brian grant. factor in all the scenarios and teams that have already been listed in this thread and you can make your own list of possible teams. also factor in that trading zo's contract is option #2 if the first set of possibilities falls through (i.e., krause of chicago doesn't give up asking for miami's pick, etc).

cb, i never not liked you dude. you started with me. even joker told you to chill out. don't be threatened dude. this is your forum and i simply tried to convey good news about your team.

anway, this is all the info that i am giving. if i am still a fake after this then i cant help that.

by the way, i am not quite sure that some of the heat posters in this forum (i.e., caron_butler) fully understand what miami is trying to do in terms of cap space and tax issues for the next two seasons. i think that if you guys understood these matter and listened more to knowledgeable bulls posters that understand the cap, these deals would make more sense to you and you would grasp that riley is not worried at all right now about talent.

peace.


----------



## Pacer87 (Feb 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> this guy is fake
> 
> i'm sorry you dont like me and you cant talk to me without talking about how you dont think i bring news to anyone ever...but you decided to say you have inside info about a trade you wont tell us about...and much like you've heckled me the past two weeks..i'm returning the favor..give details or there will be no credit given


you started with me dude, not the other way around. even joker told you to chill out. i simply tried to convey good news to you guys about your team.

by the way, an insider on the bulls board said something about krause hold up a deal that i said the exact same thing 3 hrs earlier on their board. go check it out if you want.

but im still a fake. right?

peace


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

if you tell us more the day before and your right--i will give you all the credit you deserve..but with what your telling us now...your just telling us a trade will happen....anyone can say that....you gotta prove yourself that you know something first


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacer87</b>!
> 
> 
> you started with me dude, not the other way around. even joker told you to chill out. i simply tried to convey good news to you guys about your team.
> ...


I doubted Pacer87 at first. Yeah, he hasn't given up a lot of details. But he seems to know too much if he doesn't have a source. I think he does know whats going on. But thats me.


----------



## Pacer87 (Feb 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> I doubted Pacer87 at first. Yeah, he hasn't given up a lot of details. But he seems to know too much if he doesn't have a source. I think he does know whats going on. But thats me.


thanks man... i appreciate it. i promise its legit. why the heck would i go through all this trying to be nice to these heat fans if it wasnt? jeez i really dont get some of the posters in this forum. they just couldnt be happy that their team was one of the few that was guaranteed to make a move.... defies reason for me!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

he said that he'd tell us almost everything we need to know the day before...if he doesnt...he gets no credit for me....if he knows his stuff he will tell us then or whenever he wants to before the media announces it....if he doesnt before they announce it, then he isnt getting credit


----------



## Pacer87 (Feb 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> if you tell us more the day before and your right--i will give you all the credit you deserve..but with what your telling us now...your just telling us a trade will happen....anyone can say that....you gotta prove yourself that you know something first


you are so weird dude. i dont want your credit and i have given you enough information. most posters will easily figure the deals now. i cant help it that you cant.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> he said that he'd tell us almost everything we need to know the day before...if he doesnt...he gets no credit for me....if he knows his stuff he will tell us then or whenever he wants to before the media announces it....if he doesnt before they announce it, then he isnt getting credit



Read his posts........over and over again if you have to. Hes given some strong hints.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

he can hit around all he wants....the before the trade is announced...i believe he said the day before....i want him telling us what he can in one post...if he's the insider he proclaims he is...then tell us when your ready


----------



## Pacer87 (Feb 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Read his posts........over and over again if you have to. Hes given some strong hints.


 thank you vintage. this kid caron_butler doesnt under the cap or his own team and is now freaking out at me when i tried to do his team's fans a favor


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> he can hit around all he wants....the before the trade is announced...i believe he said the day before....i want him telling us what he can in one post...if he's the insider he proclaims he is...then tell us when your ready


He pratically has said it if you read in between the lines.


----------



## Pacer87 (Feb 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> he can hit around all he wants....the before the trade is announced...i believe he said the day before....i want him telling us what he can in one post...if he's the insider he proclaims he is...then tell us when your ready


im not the insider dude and i have said this. i have gotten my info from another board who has a legit insider. the bulls board even is aware of this other board and this other insider.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

i'll quit hinting around at it...


*Eddie Jones to the Bulls for a bunch of junk that doesnt help us*


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> i'll quit hinting around at it...
> 
> 
> *Eddie Jones to the Bulls for a bunch of junk that doesnt help us*


Pacer87..........I'll let you explain cap room, as I am tired of talking about this to him.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

and i will say it again---

MONEY DOESN'T GAURANTEE US FREE AGENTS


----------



## Pacer87 (Feb 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> i'll quit hinting around at it...
> 
> 
> *Eddie Jones to the Bulls for a bunch of junk that doesnt help us*


again if you understodd cap and tax issues as well as what riley wants to do for the next 2 seasons this would make more sense to you. plus that is only one scenario. like i initially said, riley has more than 1 possibility on the table


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

even if we have the cash---it doesnt mean the big names are coming down south


----------



## Pacer87 (Feb 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> and i will say it again---
> 
> MONEY DOESN'T GAURANTEE US FREE AGENTS


this is my last post here. money does guarantee you free agents. everyone wants to play and live in miami if the rebuilding structure is actually set in motion and then get paid competitively.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> money does guarantee you free agents


i've proved my point....money doesnt gaurantee us NOTHING...if we cant win....they dont wanna be here....alot of people dont wanna play for Riley....i know this for a fact....we arent gauranteed nothing


----------



## Pacer87 (Feb 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> even if we have the cash---it doesnt mean the big names are coming down south


you also forget that you have one of the most persuasive coaches in the game ever. if he has money, people will come as long as a supporting cast can be placed around them. anyway, im too tired to explain the entire riley plan tonight so im out.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

and i will say it again

alot of players dont wanna play for riley--he works people hard--everyone knows that---some players dont wanna work--not everyone is made to play for a coach like Riles


----------



## Pacer87 (Feb 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> 
> 
> i've proved my point....money doesnt gaurantee us NOTHING...if we cant win....they dont wanna be here....alot of people dont wanna play for Riley....i know this for a fact....we arent gauranteed nothing


and what does a team with eddie jones and no cap space guarantee you? dont answer. its a rhetorical question


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

nothing is gauranteed..thats what i'm saying...

money gets us nothing for sure...look at chicago..how many big names have they landed during their rebuilding?


----------



## Pacer87 (Feb 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> nothing is gauranteed..thats what i'm saying...
> 
> money gets us nothing for sure...look at chicago..how many big names have they landed during their rebuilding?


eddie jones and no cap space does guarantee you something.

cap space also guarantees that you have a new legitimate shot at rebuilding the team. if you had any clue about what riley wants right now you wouldnt be making these silly statements. what i am saying now has even been reported all season if your florida papers.

and you underestimate the allure of your city with reduced state income tax as well your coach. no one went to chicago partly because of ill feelings at krause for breaking up the dynasty. miami will not suffer this problem so dont worry about it.

im literally signing off now so any more "statement" you would like to make i will answer tomorrow.


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

if we get crawford (good) tho we could do better thru freeagency,
e-rob(very bad) and a bunch of expiring contracts, we'll only have 9M cap this free agency = not enough to get a max player, or the big man riles needs to operate. and to wait for next yrs free agency is bad. we only have garnett to go after, and chances are we wont have 20-25M to lure him.

and with 8-9M its not enough to pay the kandi man, the best guy for the money is arenas, and we would be stacked with 3-4 pgs.

i dont want that trade to happen.


----------



## NickChances (Feb 12, 2003)

it sounds like a terrible trade and it would be a complete admission on riley's part that he failed when he made the trade for jones a couple years back.

we'll see... the next couple days might be exciting.


----------



## Pacer87 (Feb 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Joker</b>!
> if we get crawford (good) tho we could do better thru freeagency,
> e-rob(very bad) and a bunch of expiring contracts, we'll only have 9M cap this free agency = not enough to get a max player, or the big man riles needs to operate. and to wait for next yrs free agency is bad. we only have garnett to go after, and chances are we wont have 20-25M to lure him.
> 
> ...


the chicago trade is only one scenario. there are other situations. read this thread through if you like and think about what teams could use ej and provide something that is currently attractive to the heat.


----------



## Pacer87 (Feb 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NickChances</b>!
> it sounds like a terrible trade and it would be a complete admission on riley's part that he failed when he made the trade for jones a couple years back.
> 
> we'll see... the next couple days might be exciting.


i disagree. the trade for jones was made in a different financial climate before the luxary tax and with a healthy zo. to me this shows that he is adapting to changed circumstances and doing whats best for your team. he wants a clear slate at some point.


----------



## Pacer87 (Feb 6, 2003)

and you guys want one of the deals that riley already has in place. i will tell this to you since it is the least likely to happen.

miami trades brian grant to dallas.

you guys can figure out the players. again, i stress that this will not happen before ej or zo are moved.


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

BG to dallas sounds good, but then theyll ship NVE.
do they have any expiring contracts?


----------



## Pacer87 (Feb 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Joker</b>!
> BG to dallas sounds good, but then theyll ship NVE.
> do they have any expiring contracts?


nve and poppey jones gives you guys some extra cap space this summer. alright dude, im going to bed. peace


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

> the chicago trade is only one scenario. there are other situations. read this thread through if you like and think about what teams could use ej and provide something that is currently attractive to the heat.





> miami trades brian grant to dallas.


Thats 2 situations we've learned of....

Did you say there was 3?


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

does NVE have an expiring contract?
i like the dude a lot... hes so quick its scary, but he cant play D, and for riley, it means he shouldnt be playing inthe league.
i understand why he put this one at the end.


----------



## Pacer87 (Feb 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Takeit2dahouse00</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there are actually 4 possibilities. 5 if one gm changes his mind and agrees to what riley wants


----------



## NickChances (Feb 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacer87</b>!
> 
> 
> i disagree. the trade for jones was made in a different financial climate before the luxary tax and with a healthy zo. to me this shows that he is adapting to changed circumstances and doing whats best for your team. he wants a clear slate at some point.


I understand what you're saying, and I agree with you. I thought of your points when I made my post but let me clarify.

Trading Eddie Jones for those players would be a big hit the franchise is taking. While we got screwed when Zo got sick, it still is an admission that the trade for Eddie has failed... and I think it's obvious it has... Eddie is not the player we thought he would be, Zo or not. We paid a steep price to get him in Mashburn and PJ. He's clearly the marquee player on our team right now, and moving him for scrap parts might be a good move basketball wise but it will be greeted terribly by the Miami fan base... the Heat would get burned for a couple years unless they started winning big.


----------



## Pacer87 (Feb 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Joker</b>!
> does NVE have an expiring contract?
> i like the dude a lot... hes so quick its scary, but he cant play D, and for riley, it means he shouldnt be playing inthe league.
> i understand why he put this one at the end.


no, joker go uses the website i gave you. you should be able to answer these question by now 

alright guys im literally out now.


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

hahhaha sorry man i lost it....!!!!
and i couldnt find it int he previous post, this board is moving so fast i cant find ur post.
plz send it again


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacer87</b>!
> greetings heat fans:
> 
> 
> ...


Pacer87 is the 3 team deal like this????

Jones to Chicago

Antonio Daniels&ERob to Miami

Jamal Crawford to Portland

It's Wednesday so you can give the call... 
Thanks for making this an interesting thread!!!


----------



## Pacer87 (Feb 6, 2003)

*Re: Re: weekly insider*



> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> 
> 
> Pacer87 is the 3 team deal like this????
> ...


sorry dude, i am not allowed to give any more info on this site about what can possibly happen with the heat until after thurs. if you want to know the potential deals go to realgm and ask the source yourself. he got pissed at me and pulled the plug so i wont even know when something goes down. if i could i would tell all you guys. peace


----------



## Pacer87 (Feb 6, 2003)

*Re: Re: weekly insider*



> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> 
> 
> Pacer87 is the 3 team deal like this????
> ...


just out of curiosity though, does your 3 way deal even work under the cba? i will go do a trade checker if you want?


----------



## boyFOXY (Feb 7, 2003)

so what is really the deal man?


----------



## SMOOTH1 (Jul 16, 2002)

sorry dude, i am not allowed to give any more info on this site about what can possibly happen with the heat until after thurs. if you want to know the potential deals go to realgm and ask the source yourself. he got pissed at me and pulled the plug so i wont even know when something goes down. if i could i would tell all you guys. peace




if you dont say anything until thursday then the trade(if it happens) would already be out and everyone would know about it,which would give you no credit as a reliable source


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

*Houston deal in play ....*

Jones for Glen Rice and Cat Mobely

Heat have to wait until next year to be done with Rice 

Rox need to change the jack it up complexion of their back court to feature Yao more.. and quite simply Cat and Franchise together are shootaholics

Jones is the unselfish vet that runs off Franchise 

Mobely is a good scoring option in the back court to team with Butler

Would the Heat do this deal if they could clear BG to Philly now ( for Coleman ) and be a player this summer with BG's contract gone and next with Rice's gone ??

Mmmmmm.


----------



## NickChances (Feb 12, 2003)

That trade doesn't work financially unless the Heat throw back a couple fillers.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NickChances</b>!
> That trade doesn't work financially unless the Heat throw back a couple fillers.


Yeah about $1M of scraps gets it done


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah about $1M of scraps gets it done


I wish I had $1 million in scraps:sigh:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Houston deal in play ....*



> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> Jones for Glen Rice and Cat Mobely
> 
> Heat have to wait until next year to be done with Rice
> ...


1. If we traded BG for DC we wouldnt make anymore trades!

2. Why would we trade E.J. for Cut when we have Rasual who if given the PT would prolly be BETTER then Mobley?


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

Pacer are you gonna post what you said?
The teams involved


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

he can't 

the kennedy guy wont tell him info anymore and he doesnt wanna upset him anymore


----------



## Pacer87 (Feb 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> he can't
> 
> the kennedy guy wont tell him info anymore and he doesnt wanna upset him anymore


i still get the information, i just cant say. i actually just spoke with him 2hrs ago about the trades and your situation.


----------



## Pacer87 (Feb 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SMOOTH1</b>!
> if you dont say anything until thursday then the trade(if it happens) would already be out and everyone would know about it,which would give you no credit as a reliable source


i dont need any credit man. i just posted here what i knew, it took off, no one else on the entire board believed me for four days and then yesterday everyone started believing me and saying stuff like "well, yah we know this stuff all along..."

anyway, good luck to the heat. between the trading deadline and july i am actually allowed to tell you guys riley's next plan of attack for making moves in july. so maybe i will be back in a few weeks and those that want to listen to me can and those that don't simply can ignore my posts. peace


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

if u know his pplans for july and u are allowed to talk about them, let us know on thurs at 3:01PM


----------



## Dave-C. (Jun 25, 2002)

Pacer one Q

If you read this in time are you still sure that we'll make a deal ?


----------

